# Texas Outbacker Fall Rally



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK. We discussed a fall rally at our latest rally in Burleson. Information follows:

I finally got hold of Karen at the Fredericksburg KOA. She has sites available for Friday, Octrober 17th and Saturday the 18th. She's holding 10 sites for us.

Please call *KAREN *at the Fredericksburg KOA - 1-800-562-0796 and reserve your site. Tell her you're with the Texas Outbackers. Rally is for Friday and Saturday night but you're welcome to come early and stay later if you wish. Just confirm your reservation with Karen.

Please reserve at your earliest convenience so we can get those sites in the back like we usually do.

Potluck on Saturday night. Will discuss menu at a later date.

Looking forward to seeing y'all again.

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

OK, Vicki and I are in. I guess that means I have to wash the OB again.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

We will be checking into some school band conflicts and see what we can work out. 
I hope we can make it but I just don't know yet.








Michelle


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Count us in...I think Ghosty owes them a picnic table, though...


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

My reservations are made! And let me suggest we do Fajitas, etc. etc. for the pot luck.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Reservations:
mswalt
GlenninTexas

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, you guys, let's see some reservations.

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Mark - we want to come but that is not a 3 day weekend for us and we would have to pull MA out of school. While I am not opposed to missing a school day for some Texas Outbacker fun - I'd really like to have a couple days in Fredericksburg before we head back up to Lubbock which would mean 2 days off for both MA (school) and I (work). We are going to have to think about it.

-CC


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I know what you mean. We're leaving the kids at home this weekend. And Tish and I will still have to take a day's vacation.

Luckily, it's only a three and a half hour drive for us.

Mark


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

Count us in!!







We will probably arrive on the 16th if anyone else plans to do the same.

(How do I get rid of the "newbie" label)?


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

OuttaHere said:


> (How do I get rid of the "newbie" label)?


Do a lot of posts like Happy Birthday, x2, and other frivilous stuff.









Regards, Glenn


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

JUST MADE OUR RESERVATIONS. We will be there on October 17 around noon.

Rob & Judy


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

We made our reservations this morning. We are scheduled to arrive on Thursday, Oct. 16 (late) afternoon and leave out on Sunday morning.

Mark, I would like to trade you for your 3 1/2 hr drive for our 6 1/2 hour drive!!

Steve and Mary


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

GlenninTexas said:


> (How do I get rid of the "newbie" label)?


Do a lot of posts like Happy Birthday, x2, and other frivilous stuff.









Regards, Glenn
[/quote]
Better yet, Click Here and make a forum donation








Your status will change from *Newbie *to the much more coveted prestigious status of Outbackers Contributer


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Reservations:
mswalt
GlenninTexas
Outtahere
Rob&Judy
Steve McNeil

Way to go, guys!

Mark


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

I forwarded this post to my DW so she can check it out at work tomorrow... 
We will have to see about getting off work and the school schedule.

Bryan


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

skippershe said:


> (How do I get rid of the "newbie" label)?


Do a lot of posts like Happy Birthday, x2, and other frivilous stuff.









Regards, Glenn
[/quote]
Better yet, Click Here and make a forum donation








Your status will change from *Newbie *to the much more coveted prestigious status of Outbackers Contributer 








[/quote]

Hey! Thanks... I will take care of that :newbie: status ASAP.

I did order and receive my 2 "Outback" stickers.... just after I cleaned the "prime" spot, my son, the expert sticker stucker person suggests I use a different cleaning agent as he takes the sticker out of my hand and reapplies it to the PAPER side of the sticker!!! Totally hosed it.... so







, I only have one... placed right on the back pull out... turned out cool... looks great traveling down the highway....

Fajitas sound good...Vicki?, is Glenn up for all that cooking?


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

GlenninTexas said:


> (How do I get rid of the "newbie" label)?


Do a lot of posts like Happy Birthday, x2, and other frivilous stuff.









Regards, Glenn
[/quote]
Happy Birthday Glenn... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOW... It worked!!!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

OuttaHere said:


> Fajitas sound good...Vicki?, is Glenn up for all that cooking?


You bet. We can just lay the stripsteaks and chicken out on a picnic table and have Ghosty set it on fire -piece of cake!

I noticed that you went to "Member" once you hit 25 posts.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok we're booked! God willing and the creeks don't rise we will be there!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Reservations:
mswalt
GlenninTexas
Outtahere
Rob&Judy
Steve McNeil
*mom2*

Another one joins the fun!

The rest of you Outbackers get on the stick and make your reservations.

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just for those who have not reserved yet. You know who you are!

Mark


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

I had hoped to make this our first rally, especially since it is so close to home and one of our favorite places to visit. But we have a conflict with camping with Scouts. I wish I would be camping in our Outback, but they really looked at me funny when I took our pop-up camper on a trip in 2007. I can't imagine the looks I would get with the slick Outback now









A little envy I would guess. Back to the dark ages and the tent! But isn't where most of us started.







Have a great time in beautiful Fredericksburg.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

MSWALT --

we will try to make it -- will have to play it by ear for right now -- odds though is that we will... retiring from the Army 01 OCT and then starting my new job the next day ...

Ghosty


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

We went ahead and made our reservation...arriving on Thursday (this may change due to school commitments).

It'll be Me, Terri, Grandpa (Hector), Aidan, and Alec.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Way to go, Kevin and Terri!

That's 7! Where are the rest of you guys?

Reservations:
mswalt
GlenninTexas
Outtahere
Rob&Judy
Steve McNeil
mom2
*profssionl*

Mark


----------



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey all,

Just got back from our Alaska trip so we've been away for awhile. We are reserved for the 16th,17th and 18th. 
p.s., okay so I needed help holding the halibut in the picture up because I was tired and didn't have much time for the pic because I had to help Michelle winch one of hers in!








I am AMAZED at the number of Outbacks we see going down the road in Alaska. Anyway, see everyone in October!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

All right, Tim.

See you guys there!

Mark

Reservations:
mswalt
GlenninTexas
Outtahere
Rob&Judy
Steve McNeil
mom2
proffsionl
Tim P.


----------



## crawgator (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice pictures Tim. Looks like a good catch.

Michelle


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi all







Just made our reservations. We'll be heading in that Friday afternoon and departing on Sunday. Let us know about the pot luck. Can't wait to see everyone again!

Scott & Michelle


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Another one!

That's nine!

Keep 'em coming.

Reservations:
mswalt
GlenninTexas
Outtahere
Rob&Judy
Steve McNeil
mom2
proffsionl
Tim P. 
Herkdoctor

Mark


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

The responses are slow but steady.... glad to see others will be arriving Thurday....hmmm, Tim, Michelle, Professional and family... how about some Bloody Mary's as we watch everyone pull in on Friday....(oh, it is pull through's.. not nearly as much fun to watch) Anyone intrested in doing dinner Thursday evening?

We are also wondering who is placing the bets if we make it all the way without a tire issue because we would also like to get in on the pool... we still have two of the orginal tires left so it's a 50/50 chance you could be a winner!!! Up the anti that we make it more than 26 miles before there is smoke?!?!

What are the thoughts on Pot Luck?

Looking forward to seeing everyone again soon...

<<hugs>>


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

OuttaHere said:


> The responses are slow but steady.... glad to see others will be arriving Thurday....hmmm, Tim, Michelle, Professional and family... how about some Bloody Mary's as we watch everyone pull in on Friday....(oh, it is pull through's.. not nearly as much fun to watch) Anyone intrested in doing dinner Thursday evening?
> 
> We are also wondering who is placing the bets if we make it all the way without a tire issue because we would also like to get in on the pool... we still have two of the orginal tires left so it's a 50/50 chance you could be a winner!!! Up the anti that we make it more than 26 miles before there is smoke?!?!
> 
> ...


Hi Laura,

I've suggeted we do fajitas for the pot luck.
As for dinner,I highly recommend the Freidhelm, which is located at the far western end of Frederickburg. Great German food and the best Prime rib I've ever had.
We may be able to make in on Thursday- don't know right now though.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

Yum! Fajitas.....So GlenninTexas is cookin'? Who's up for a home cooked meal ?

WooHoo!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey we just booked out reservations for Friday and Saturday -- see you guys there...

Sam


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Reservations:
mswalt
GlenninTexas
Outtahere
Rob&Judy
Steve McNeil
mom2
proffsionl
Tim P. 
Herkdoctor
Ghosty

Way to go, Sam.

See y'all there.

Mark


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

To take some of the weight off Mark's shoulders... I am going to organize the potluck for Saturday night. So far the popular vote has been Fajita's. Do we want to gather money and do take out (is there good fajita's in Fredericksburg?)... or, is someone going to volunteer to cook? I don't recall if there are BBQ pits there. Also... need a head count and how many kids....

Take care all... until then,


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

OuttaHere said:


> To take some of the weight off Mark's shoulders... I am going to organize the potluck for Saturday night. So far the popular vote has been Fajita's. Do we want to gather money and do take out (is there good fajita's in Fredericksburg?)... or, is someone going to volunteer to cook? I don't recall if there are BBQ pits there. Also... need a head count and how many kids....
> 
> Take care all... until then,


Personally i vote for us all chipping in and getting the fajitas (or whatever) locally ...

there are some good BBQ places around there that I have been to...


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

I am an Outback Rally Virgin. But my wife and I are considering going. We are camping on Canyon Lake the weekend prior and need to find a place to store the OB during the week so we can just shift it to Fredericksburg the following weekend. Back to Back 400 mile tows will add up so I need to work on a plan. Oh did I mention that I am working on a trip to Bandera TX the last weekend in Sept also. I really want to attend but have to figure a couple things out.


----------



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

This will also be our first rally so we are open to what ever works. As to head count 2 adults, 1 teen and 3, 12 and under.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm OK with anything. When i suggested Fajita's i was thinking about getting the fajita meat (beef and chicken) at HEB. They sell pre-marinated packages that are quite good and easy to cook. So I'd be OK cooking.

One caveat, I'm not 100% sure we'll be able to make it to the rally now. We have our house on the market and may be moving soon - just don't know yet.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

As far as Judy and I, we vote for donating to the fund to get it catered from one of the BBQ places in Fredricksburg, so everyone may enjoy the visit with each other without slaving over the pit all day. As far as the head count, there is Judy, myself and Patrick (our son) and his wife Amber. Total of 4 adults.

Robert


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

Paul said:


> I am an Outback Rally Virgin. But my wife and I are considering going. We are camping on Canyon Lake the weekend prior and need to find a place to store the OB during the week so we can just shift it to Fredericksburg the following weekend. Back to Back 400 mile tows will add up so I need to work on a plan. Oh did I mention that I am working on a trip to Bandera TX the last weekend in Sept also. I really want to attend but have to figure a couple things out.


Paul, I travel between San Marcos and Austin frequently and I have noticed several storage places along the way. I travel that way again next Tuesday and I will get some phone numbers for you if you would like.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Paul said:


> I am an Outback Rally Virgin. But my wife and I are considering going. We are camping on Canyon Lake the weekend prior and need to find a place to store the OB during the week so we can just shift it to Fredericksburg the following weekend. Back to Back 400 mile tows will add up so I need to work on a plan. Oh did I mention that I am working on a trip to Bandera TX the last weekend in Sept also. I really want to attend but have to figure a couple things out.


I noticed your in the service. While your at Canyon Lake, go by the Ft. Sam Houston Rec Area on the north side of the lake on hy 306. They used yo have an area where people stored RVs on a temp basis.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> To take some of the weight off Mark's shoulders... I am going to organize the potluck for Saturday night. So far the popular vote has been Fajita's. Do we want to gather money and do take out (is there good fajita's in Fredericksburg?)... or, is someone going to volunteer to cook? I don't recall if there are BBQ pits there. Also... need a head count and how many kids....
> 
> Take care all... until then,


Personally i vote for us all chipping in and getting the fajitas (or whatever) locally ...

there are some good BBQ places around there that I have been to...
[/quote]

Chipping in and getting them locally sounds good to us.

Steve and Mary


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

OuttaHere said:


> I am an Outback Rally Virgin. But my wife and I are considering going. We are camping on Canyon Lake the weekend prior and need to find a place to store the OB during the week so we can just shift it to Fredericksburg the following weekend. Back to Back 400 mile tows will add up so I need to work on a plan. Oh did I mention that I am working on a trip to Bandera TX the last weekend in Sept also. I really want to attend but have to figure a couple things out.


Paul, I travel between San Marcos and Austin frequently and I have noticed several storage places along the way. I travel that way again next Tuesday and I will get some phone numbers for you if you would like.
[/quote]

Phone #s would be great. I just need a place for four days. I will be at Canyon Lake Through Monday. I am looking into parking at the Army base for $10 a night also. Canyon Lake is for my wife an I. The rally will be a family event. Even though my kids are in college the still enjoy getting out.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

GlenninTexas said:


> I am an Outback Rally Virgin. But my wife and I are considering going. We are camping on Canyon Lake the weekend prior and need to find a place to store the OB during the week so we can just shift it to Fredericksburg the following weekend. Back to Back 400 mile tows will add up so I need to work on a plan. Oh did I mention that I am working on a trip to Bandera TX the last weekend in Sept also. I really want to attend but have to figure a couple things out.


I noticed your in the service. While your at Canyon Lake, go by the Ft. Sam Houston Rec Area on the north side of the lake on hy 306. They used yo have an area where people stored RVs on a temp basis.

Regards, Glenn
[/quote]

I am staying at the A.F. rec area across the street from the Army camp site. (A.F. has full hook-ups). I will make a call tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Paul said:


> I am an Outback Rally Virgin. But my wife and I are considering going. We are camping on Canyon Lake the weekend prior and need to find a place to store the OB during the week so we can just shift it to Fredericksburg the following weekend. Back to Back 400 mile tows will add up so I need to work on a plan. Oh did I mention that I am working on a trip to Bandera TX the last weekend in Sept also. I really want to attend but have to figure a couple things out.


I noticed your in the service. While your at Canyon Lake, go by the Ft. Sam Houston Rec Area on the north side of the lake on hy 306. They used yo have an area where people stored RVs on a temp basis.

Regards, Glenn
[/quote]

I am staying at the A.F. rec area across the street from the Army camp site. (A.F. has full hook-ups). I will make a call tomorrow. Thanks
[/quote]

CP Bullis (Army) -- north of Fort Sam Houston, corner of 1604 and IH10 (nothside) has a giant 10 acrea storage lot for RVs ... thats where I store mine -- I am sure they wil work out some deal for you for a week...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm good either way. Buy it or bring it. Just decide and let us know.

Mark


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

mswalt -2 adults

GlenninTexas - 2 adults

Outtahere - 2 adults

Rob&Judy - 4 adults

Steve McNeil -

mom2 - 2 adults, 1 teen, 3 kids

proffsionl - 3 adults, 2 kids

Tm P. -

Herkdoctor -

Ghosty - 2 adults, 2 kids

Here's the headcount so far...... I am having some trouble locating a place in Fredericksburg that does fajita's.... Cranky Franks BBQ is starting to sound good... and we know they are good. I will do some more investigating this weekend and let ya'll know on Monday.


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

OuttaHere said:


> mswalt -2 adults
> 
> GlenninTexas - 2 adults
> 
> ...


----------



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi all,

Well, I don't think we'll be making the fall rally, sadly. Monday, out beloved little Outback and 44 other motor homes and TT's burned to the frame after a SOB (in more ways than ONE) was changing his batteries in his motorhome and (probably) crossed the cables and in 20 minutes his and every unit around his was on fire, and the overhead - a heavy-duty canopy -collapsed on the whole mess. It was a 5 alarm fire and the arson report isn't done yet, but the investigator said he was going to rule it an accident. I had JUST DROPPED OFF our unit 1 hour earlier. What a mess and we are, of course, heartbroken. We had Comprehensive on the Outback w/ Met Life but it looks like it will be a battle for contents (tallies up to over 5K!) with his carrier. I refuse to file on our H.O. policy when it will cost us more in the long run. That's where May's prepaid legal plan will hopefully work for us. The loss was estimated at 9-10 million so his coverage, I'm sure, will fade quickly. Then, we will have to see what the offer is even on the TT with Met Life (our carrier). We have found they don't even use Blue Book value, but "fair-market" value. I am getting angry, to tell y'all the truth. We NEVER considered a fire like this to take out EVERYTHING around it. So, beware. You can see the front of what's left of the KRS in the pic. We will keep you guys posted.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

That's a real bummer Tim, sorry for your loss. What about the insurance carrier for the storage facility?

Regards, Glenn


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Rotten luck dude! At least no one was hurt. Hopefully, you can upgrade on someone else's dime!
Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your loss. It makes me sad to think how fast something like this can happen. Keep us posted.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Tim and May,

Sorry to hear what happened. Hope you get the matter taken care of to your satisfaction.

Mark


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

Dear Tim and May,

I am so sorry and sad







to hear about your Outback. We will miss you in Fredericksburg. Keep us posted on how things are going. I am looking forward to seeing your new rig and all the cool mods you will come up with. I checked the keystoneoutback.com site this morning, the new 28KRS have KING bed sideout and pass through storage underneath. Good Luck!!

Your family is in our prayers.

Visit My Website


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

Well friends... after much debate and research, I think our best bet is to have catered BBQ for the Saturday night potluck, brisket and sausage. I will place the order and pick it up. I made some assumptions on the head count, if it's different let me know. I'm thinking it will run $10-15 a trailer. Does anyone have special requests? So who's bringing what!?! Tish, may I suggest your awesome sheet cake?

OuttaHere - plates, plastic wear, napkins, table clothes.... and food runner


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Tim, I cannot believe this happened to you!!! I am sorry for the loss...it's almost like losing a home. Hopefully you can get this resolved quickly and with the minimum of lawyers. We'll miss you at the rally.









Let us know how it goes.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Tish, may I suggest your awesome sheet cake?


Tish says, "what sheet cake?"









BTW, Tim, the rally isn't until mid October. Plenty of time to get a new Outback and join us......









Mark


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

OuttaHere said:


> mswalt -2 adults
> 
> GlenninTexas - 2 adults
> 
> ...


There will be 3 adults and 4 kids this time around for the Herkdoctor clan. I'll post again later when we decide what to bring for the pot luck.

Michelle


----------



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

mswalt said:


> > Tish, may I suggest your awesome sheet cake?
> 
> 
> Tish says, "what sheet cake?"
> ...


I know, but like Glenn said, the new KRS, which is a "280 RS" has all almost all of the stuff I always wished the KRS had! Too bad they're not in stock yet! We might miss this one, but look for us on the next go-'round! Anyway, I just made Chief (E7) in the Coast Guard and though I'm "just a Reservist", I still have to go through initiation and boy do they give you a lot of to-do's. So, maybe things will work out for the best. Y'all have fun and we will see you soon


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

Tish says, "what sheet cake?"









I was certain Tish made a sheet cake for the first rally we attended in San Marcos...maybe not... oops


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Tim P said:


> > Tish, may I suggest your awesome sheet cake?
> 
> 
> Tish says, "what sheet cake?"
> ...


I know, but like Glenn said, the new KRS, which is a "280 RS" has all almost all of the stuff I always wished the KRS had! Too bad they're not in stock yet! We might miss this one, but look for us on the next go-'round! Anyway, I just made Chief (E7) in the Coast Guard and though I'm "just a Reservist", I still have to go through initiation and boy do they give you a lot of to-do's. So, maybe things will work out for the best. Y'all have fun and we will see you soon








[/quote]

Tim,
Sorry to hear about your camper .....would be nice to see you all in Oct (this will probably be our last for awhile - we're both taking a trip to the sand) but on a happier note.....Congrats on the promotion!!

Scott & Michelle


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

Wishing everyone well who has been impacted by hurricane Ike....


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks Glenn, 
Judy and I made it through Ike with just some minor damage to the house. We lost our fences, but so did everyone else. We still do not have electricity at the house, but we are surviving. We are in Sugar Land, so we will on the clean side. Thanks for thinking about us.
Robert & Judy


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Mark

Mary said that she would make the "carrot cake" again for the rally. What else is needed for the potluck?

We will see everyone in a few weeks!

Steve and Mary


----------



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

How about a huge taco salad? I never know how crazy our life will be. So promising ahead big things doesn't always work, but that and what ever else I have time to throw together, or better yet get kids to make







I will bring.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Outtahere is in charge of the potluck this time around.

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Laura, when you start posting the menu, Tish said she'd bring a Jack Daniels Bread Pudding.

Mark


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey everyone!! I'm am placing the order tomorrow for brisket and sausage from Cranky Franks BBQ for the pot luck on Saturday evening...

Here's the tally so far...

mswalt -2 adults (Jack Daniels Bread Pudding)

GlenninTexas - 2 adults

Outtahere - 2 adults (plates, plastic wear, napkins, table clothes)

Rob&Judy - 4 adults

Steve McNeil - 2 adults, 2 kids (Carrot Cake)

mom2 - 2 adults, 1 teen, 3 kids (Huge Taco Salad)

proffsionl - 3 adults, 2 kids

Tm P. - (







)

Herkdoctor - 3 adults, 4 kids

Ghosty - 2 adults, 2 kids


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Sorry to have to do this, but Vicki and I will not be able to make it. We have people coming to visit that weekend.

The good news is that that opens up another site for someone else.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Sorry to have to do this, but Vicki and I will not be able to make it. We have people coming to visit that weekend.


Heck, just bring them with you!

Seriously, sorry you can't make it.

Maybe next year.

Mark

*Updated list*:
mswalt -2 adults (Jack Daniels Bread Pudding)
Outtahere - 2 adults (plates, plastic wear, napkins, table clothes)
Rob&Judy - 4 adults
Steve McNeil - 2 adults, 2 kids (Carrot Cake)
mom2 - 2 adults, 1 teen, 3 kids (Huge Taco Salad)
proffsionl - 3 adults, 2 kids
Herkdoctor - 3 adults, 4 kids
Ghosty - 2 adults, 2 kids


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

We will not be able to attend the rally as planned. Thanks to work, our plans was changed. Hopefully, we will see everyone at the next rally.

Thanks

Steve and Mary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> We will not be able to attend the rally as planned


Another bummer!









We'll miss you. Maybe next time around.

Mark

Updated list:
mswalt -2 adults (Jack Daniels Bread Pudding)
Outtahere - 2 adults (plates, plastic wear, napkins, table clothes)
Rob&Judy - 4 adults
mom2 - 2 adults, 1 teen, 3 kids (Huge Taco Salad)
proffsionl - 3 adults, 2 kids
Herkdoctor - 3 adults, 4 kids
Ghosty - 2 adults, 2 kids


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

I placed the order for the brisket and sausage (pickles, onions and sauce included) Wednesday morning... we are looking at $20.00 a trailer.

We are also planning on a little sun down "bloody mary happy hour" on Friday evening... would love to see everyone there to relax and chat a bit.

Eight more days and counting!!!









Everyone be safe on your travels...


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

For all of you Outbackers heading down to the Texas fall rally the gas prices are way down. The price of fuel was down to $2.64. I am going to Canyon Lake with the DW for a weekend without the kids for the first time in about 20 years. I wish I could have made the rally but time alone with my wife on a long weekend for the first time in forever is priority.


----------



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

I paid $3.93 a gallon for diesel yesterday morning when I went to town. Yesterday evening it was down to $3.87 at the same station when I was heading home.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Eight more days and counting!!!


Only about 168 hours to go!

Mark


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi All! We will bring coleslaw and a dessert. We expect to be pulling in Friday afternoon.

Scott & Michelle


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

Here's the updated list:

mswalt -2 adults (Jack Daniels Bread Pudding)
Outtahere - 2 adults (plates, plastic wear, napkins, table clothes)
Rob&Judy - 4 adults
mom2 - 2 adults, 1 teen, 3 kids (Huge Taco Salad)
proffsionl - 3 adults, 2 kids
Herkdoctor - 3 adults, 4 kids (coleslaw and dessert)
Ghosty - 2 adults, 2 kids


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

I can bring some beans and maybe a dessert!

Terri


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

It's getting close to the final count down... just wanted to remind ya'll that we'll be doing a Bloody Mary happy hour Friday evening about 6pm.....hope to see everyone there...

<till then>

Laura

mswalt -2 adults (Jack Daniels Bread Pudding)
Outtahere - 2 adults (plates, plastic wear, napkins, table clothes)
Rob&Judy - 4 adults
mom2 - 2 adults, 1 teen, 3 kids (Huge Taco Salad)
proffsionl - 3 adults, 2 kids (beans and dessert)
Herkdoctor - 3 adults, 4 kids (coleslaw and dessert)
Ghosty - 2 adults, 2 kids


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

We are looking to have perfect weather for the rally.... Days in the 70's... nights in the 50's..... Are we still in Texas? That almost sounds like fall weather.

We are heading out in the morning and looking forward to seeing everyone there.

Drive safe <<till then>>


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Should arrive somewhere around noonish or so.

See y'all there!!

Mark


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

We have to wait for the boys to get home from school, so we'll be there by 6 PM (at the latest).


----------



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

Not sure what time we will get there. We have to wait for DH to come home from work. He claims to only be working 1/2 a day. I also have to pick up my produce order and unload it. Hope we are there before 5 but not holding my breath.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Judy and I have really been busy taking care of hurricane problems, so we will bring a dessert this time. We should be arriving on Friday around noon. See everyone there.

Robert


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

We arrived this afternoon... we are in the back near the animal farm again. The lady at the front said only 6 campers had confirmed, she said the last names but I don't know any of you by your last names. It's chillier than I thought it would be, don't forget your jackets!!!

Everyone drive safe and we will see you tomorrow.

Laura


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just got back from the rally. It was sure good to see everyone again! Numbers were down from the beginning (10 to 7, including Ghosty who didn't actually bring his Outback), but we had a great time and great dinner.)

Fellowship was wonderful, as usual. We really have a great time with this bunch!!

A big welcome to mom2....this was their first rally..Nola, Doug and the kids (Jessica, Mark, Teresa, and Marie).

And to Roseanna, Michelle's mother (Mrs. Herkdocktor).

Thanks to Laura (Outtahere) for putting the dinner together.

Hope to see y'all at the next one. If you missed this one, shame on you!

Mark


----------

